# Seattle Area



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Rick and guys from work will be flying out of Seattle and he will tow Outback for me to somewhere near Seattle so us girls can kick back and go Geocaching!

Looking for suggestions for place to stay with not too complicated directions to get him to the airport since I'll be the one taking him


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

You have a couple of options close to the airport, Seattle / Tacoma KOA in Kent and Dash Point state park. Kanaskat-Palmer state park is another option but is a bit farther out.

How close/near did you want to be to Seattle ? Even farther out are Tinkham and Denny Creek State parks.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

It depends on what you are looking for. Do you want to stay in a campground or a RV park? There are a couple of RV parks North of Seattle that I know of. In Everett, Maple Grove RV Resort. In Bothell, Lake Pleasant RV Park. They are both pretty easy to get to.


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Yeah, there is no "real" campgrounds near the city, Dash Point is the closest campground to SeaTac.
You can even watch the planes come and go, and a nice beach to play on at low tide.


----------



## The Stephensons (Jul 10, 2007)

Best park nearest to the airport & city: Dash Point State Park near Federal Way. One of my all time FAVORITE places to camp (lots of privacy): Kanaskat-Palmer State Park between Auburn & Enumclaw (about 45 minutes or so from the airport depending on traffic). A bit further out (like a couple hours away) is Denny Creek (west near Snoqualmie Pass), Fort Ebey (on Whidbey Island) and Deception Pass (north Whidbey Island/Anacortes) - again three more of our favorite places to camp.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

and Dash Point wins! Aug 15-21 Space #51, stop by if in the neighborhood!









We are staying the 14th at Bluewedge Park (Bluewedges Driveway!) because we couldn't get in Dash Point until the 15th and then they only had 2 spaces left, popular place. Hmmm....maybe we could rally or casual get together there?? It has only a handful of hookup sites in 1-51 and everything else is dry camping. Dibs on hookup site!


----------



## mv945 (Jul 18, 2006)

That is within 30 minutes of our house. We should get together! Is Tay going to be with you?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

mv945 said:


> That is within 30 minutes of our house. We should get together! Is Tay going to be with you?


Nope! No Tay! Rick is leaving Sunday afternoon via the Seatac for Calif and will be back Thursday. I am taking my dogs only! Woo hoo! It's called ME time! I'll be lounging, reading, sipping from my sippy cup ( do they come and check your cups for alcohol there?) and enjoying down time!
Feel free to stop by! I'll be the one lounging!







Actually, Saturday we will both be there, wanna come then?Maybe we could have a pizza feast? you could bring em and we'll give you $ when you get there!I'll ask Bluewedges to join us too! anyone else around the area?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

By the way: I would like to thank Mr. Bluewedge and his furry kid, Mara, for going and checking out the site for me.Thanks so much David! He even took a picture of the site for me! What an Outbacker act of kindness! In addition, the Bluewedges graciously invited us to camp in their driveway on the 14th.









We'l bring the wood for a nice big campfire outside the trailer-ok?







Got Smores?


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

I'll have to see if I have a day off that week during the week. The first weekend we take the kid to college and the the next weekend is Fort Ebey on Whidbey Island. I'll see what I can do.

Kelly

P.S. What about Sept.? or will you be rafting?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

WACOUGAR said:


> I'll have to see if I have a day off that week during the week. The first weekend we take the kid to college and the the next weekend is Fort Ebey on Whidbey Island. I'll see what I can do.
> 
> Kelly
> 
> P.S. What about Sept.? or will you be rafting?


it would be great to have you too Kelly and Vic! The Rafting Crazies are going Sept 12th. With September trips already planned, I am pretty sure I won't get Rick to drive 6 hours for more camping. If it was up to just me, well , I'd be there before all of you! 
UPDATE: asked Rick again and he said he'd check the work schedule cuz it's his weekend to work and he has already taken a few days off for Labor Day weekend and an out of town concert. So, there IS hope!


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> By the way: I would like to thank Mr. Bluewedge and his furry kid, Mara, for going and checking out the site for me.Thanks so much David! He even took a picture of the site for me! What an Outbacker act of kindness! In addition, the Bluewedges graciously invited us to camp in their driveway on the 14th.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder what the guy thought when I ran up to his campsite, took a picture of him and then ran off ? The higher numbered spots in the 40s and 50's look pretty good. Nice campground and fairly isolated from the rest of the Sea-Tac craziness.

Smores, sure the fire station 2 blocks from us always like some excitement.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

BlueWedge said:


> By the way: I would like to thank Mr. Bluewedge and his furry kid, Mara, for going and checking out the site for me.Thanks so much David! He even took a picture of the site for me! What an Outbacker act of kindness! In addition, the Bluewedges graciously invited us to camp in their driveway on the 14th.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder what the guy thought when I ran up to his campsite, took a picture of him and then ran off ? The higher numbered spots in the 40s and 50's look pretty good. Nice campground and fairly isolated from the rest of the Sea-Tac craziness.

Smores, sure the fire station 2 blocks from us always like some excitement.








[/quote]

wow, so they would find out of towners exciting?







well, heck, they can come too but tell them to bring wood to contribute


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

I have had to cancel my plans







. I have two very dear friends not doing well, one is my neighbor and she is back in hospital after going to shock last night during dialysis. She has been on borrowed time since December when she almost died. The other is my best friend in Idaho who has severe tendon damage to due an antibiotic to treat ecoli. If her tendons rupture she will be in surgery. I feel I need to be here or closer to here under the circumstances.


----------



## mv945 (Jul 18, 2006)

Sorry to hear that, hope they both fully recover!


----------

